# Topics > Sport > Training AI >  Presence.Fit, platform combines AI with live personal trainers, NeuralX, Inc., Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

presence.fit

neuralx.ai

vimeo.com/user108326633

facebook.com/Presence-100164628403132

linkedin.com/company/neuralx

instagram.com/presence.fit

Co-founder - Masaki Nakada

Co-founder - Robert Jadon

----------


## Airicist

Presence.fit PR
September 30, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "New Presence.Fit platform combines AI with live personal trainers" 

by Tom Walker
October 28, 2020

----------

